# Gilded Glass Panels for Founders Wall



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

7 Glass Panels Gilded and Distressed .... Panel Cleaned.. Sized... Gilded,then Distressed ... Varnished.. After Varnish has Dried,it was Gilded Again... Then 3 coats of Varnish to finish. The Panels were Picked up from our Studio and Installed days later...


Michael Tust


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Awesome Michael. What's your varnish of choice for this application?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Awesome Michael. What's your varnish of choice for this application?


Thank You Troy,

P&L 38. Oil Varnish.... Not Poly


Michael Tust


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

You always do top-notch work Michael, and I always look forward to anything you have the time to contribute here. I was wondering, on a job such as this do you offer your services on a time plus materials basis, set rate, or how exactly. Not only could I not do this ornate work, I wouldn't have a clue how to charge for it. It seems most of your posted work is very time-intensive, to say the least.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> You always do top-notch work Michael, and I always look forward to anything you have the time to contribute here. I was wondering, on a job such as this do you offer your services on a time plus materials basis, set rate, or how exactly. Not only could I not do this ornate work, I wouldn't have a clue how to charge for it. It seems most of your posted work is very time-intensive, to say the least.


Thanks John !

For this project it was estimated by the Square Foot.. We sometimes do T&M .... Laura did some samples to figure out the finish the Client wanted... Figured out how long it may take to do a Square foot and gave a bid accordingly . This one was on Target... She will be Gilding a Lot of woodwork in the Historic Home on my other post... That will be T&M ... 

I think you could do the Smaller Panels... The 7 foot ones were tough... 

Michael Tust


----------

